# Llano: AMD muss wegen vorgeworfenem Aktienbetrug vors Gericht



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Llano: AMD muss wegen vorgeworfenem Aktienbetrug vors Gericht*

					Chiphersteller AMD wird Aktienbetrug in Bezug auf die Llano-Veröffentlichung im Jahre 2011 vorgeworfen. Ein US-amerikanischer Richter entschied jüngst, dass der Fall vor Gericht entschieden werden soll. Für AMD könnte es damit in einiger Zeit teuer werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Llano: AMD muss wegen vorgeworfenem Aktienbetrug vors Gericht*


----------



## matty2580 (2. April 2015)

Das klingt nicht gut für AMD, aber ich kann die Anleger verstehen.
Aktien sind in den USA eine wichtige Altersvorsorge, und AMD hatte die Situation viel zu rosig beschrieben.

Überhaupt war das APU-Konzept ein Schuss in den Ofen, rein finanziell gesehen.
Danach begann eine extreme Talfahrt des CPU-Umsatz.

Und selbst heute hat sich das nicht stabilisiert, inklusive heftigsten Strafzahlungen von AMD an GF, weil man die abgeschlossenen Verträge nicht einhalten konnte.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (2. April 2015)

Für mich ist es unbegreiflich, dass so was wirklich vor Gericht landet. Als Aktionär/Anleger/Investor muss man doch immer damit rechnen, dass es Verluste gibt. Es gibt kein Recht auf Gewinn.


----------



## matty2580 (2. April 2015)

Aber es gibt in den USA verbindliche Richtlinien für ein Aktienunternehmen die zukünftige Entwicklung darzustellen.
Sonst nennt man das Aktienbetrug.
Und jetzt muss ein Gericht prüfen, ob dass hier der Fall ist.


----------



## Pu244 (2. April 2015)

AMD übertreibt seine eigenen Erfolge bei der Chipentwicklung sehr gerne, besonders solche die noch bevorstehen. Wobei AMD da klar in Richtung Betrug geht. 

Ich erinnere da nurmal an den Bulldozer von dem sie ca. ein halbes Jahr vor Erscheinen behauptet haben er wäre 50% schneller als ein 980X. Zu der Zeit hätte jedem bei AMD der die Vorserienmodelle kannte klar sein müssen das man dies noch nichteinmal mit Flüssigstickstoff erreichen wird. Die Fans waren noch kurz vor der Festlegung enttäuscht als es hieß er wäre "nur" so schnell wie der 980X, das haben sie bis heute nicht geschafft. Auch werden Produktionsprobleme immer bis zu letzt dementiert.

Ich persönlich glaube AMD garnichts mehr (auch wenn ich hoffe das Zen ein Erfolg wird). Sollte die Klage ein Erfolg werden hätte das den Vorteil das AMD in Zukunft wohl ehrlicher würde, wenn es ihnen nicht das Genick bricht.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2015)

Ehrlichkeit in der Wirtschaft? 

Letztendlich wollen Investoren Kohle sehen,

wenn da zehn Jahre nix mehr kommt,

geht es nun mal abwärts.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2015)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Für mich ist es unbegreiflich, dass so was wirklich vor Gericht landet. Als Aktionär/Anleger/Investor muss man doch immer damit rechnen, dass es Verluste gibt. Es gibt kein Recht auf Gewinn.



Ganz generell gesprochen haben börsennotierte Firmen eine sehr umfangreiche Informationspflicht. Da muss man als Firma gut aufpassen, was man in der Öffentlichtkeit erzählt.


----------



## Pu244 (2. April 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Überhaupt war das APU-Konzept ein Schuss in den Ofen, rein finanziell gesehen.
> Danach begann eine extreme Talfahrt des CPU-Umsatz.



Die Talfahrt begann mit Bulldozer. Ob das Konzept der starken IGP schlecht war würde ich bezweifeln, immerhin hat es AMD den Konsolendeal gesichert und auch sonst bestehen AMD CPUs eigentlich nur aus ihrer starken Graka, wenn sie gegen die Intelkonkurrenz mal gewinnen sollen. Allerdings holt Intel in großen Schritten auf und es ist nicht sicher ob DDR4 Intel oder AMD mehr nutzt.



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Für mich ist es unbegreiflich, dass so was wirklich vor Gericht landet. Als Aktionär/Anleger/Investor muss man doch immer damit rechnen, dass es Verluste gibt. Es gibt kein Recht auf Gewinn.



Aber es gibt ein Recht darauf die Wahrheit zu Erfahren, wenn es Probleme gibt muß man das seinen Anlegern mitteilen. Wer hofft das sich die Sache auf wundersame weise wird lösen lassen und die Leute belügt um mehr Geld einzusammeln macht sich strafbar und schadensersatzpflichtig. Das kann für die zuständigen AMD Vorstände noch so richtig böse enden.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. April 2015)

Die Talfahrt begann mit der "Nichtweiterentwicklung" des AMD64 K8.

Das war der letzte Zeitpunkt, wo man technologisch Neuerungen vorgelebt hat (integrierter Speichercontroller). Seitdem versucht man nur noch, das nachzubauen, was die Konkurrenz schon hat.

Der Phenom I war verbuggt und mit veraltetem 65nm (und geringem Takt versehen) und erst der Phenom II war das Produkt, was schon 1-2 Jahre vorher hätte auf dem Markt sein sollen.
Anstatt diesen zu verkleinern (wie es Intel mit Tick-Tock jede 2. Generation macht) und auf höheren Takt anzuheben, beschwor man das FX-Konzept. Ein Phenom III X6 in 32 / 28 nm mit 4GHz+ würde jeden FX zersägen.
Auf dem Papier eigentlich ganz gut: Ein "anderes/besseres" HT mit echten doppelten Integerausführungseinheiten und nicht "nur" die doppelten Threads über die gleichen ALUs zu jagen. Aber als die Engineering Samples vom MIT, CIT und anderen Hochschulen verissen wurden mit ganz konkreten Begründungen, wieso die CPU nicht so viel rechnet, wie der Takt suggeriert, hat man das ignoriert.

Klar ein neues Produkt musste her. Neuer klangvoller Name, Werbung, Versprechungen, acht echte Kerne!

Völlig zurecht haut man den BWL-Fuzzis ihre Fehlentscheidungen jetzt um die Ohren.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Entwicklerstimmen bei AMD gab, die mehr Zeit, Nachbesserungen u.a. Dinge gefordert hatten.


----------



## XD-User (2. April 2015)

Schade für AMD, aber wenn die Gesetze und Regeln in den USA das so sehen, ist es nunmal so.
Wer weiß wie die Sammelklage gegen nVidia dieses oder nächstes Jahr aussehen mag.

Überm großen Teich ist nunmal vieles möglich


----------



## Palmdale (2. April 2015)

Bestimmt war Intel schuld... halt nein. Tja, wie schon erwähnt, man gibt sich häufig sehr euphorisch und muss dann klein bei geben. Dass der Schuss bei seinen Geldgebern nach hinten los gehen kann, sieht man hier. Wird man wohl begleiten müssen, was dabei herauskommt...


----------



## Pu244 (2. April 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Talfahrt begann mit der "Nichtweiterentwicklung" des AMD64 K8.
> 
> Das war der letzte Zeitpunkt, wo man technologisch Neuerungen vorgelebt hat (integrierter Speichercontroller). Seitdem versucht man nur noch, das nachzubauen, was die Konkurrenz schon hat.
> 
> ...



Wie heißt es doch so schön: wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt!

Das man dabei auch verlieren kann wird dabei gene unterschlagen. Hätte AMD ERfolg gehabe wären  sie Intel 5 Jahre lang immer vorraus. Die eigentlichen Vorhersagen klagen ja auch richtig gut, 80% mehr Leistung bei 10-20% mehr Chipfläche wurde versprochen, Intel hat sich in die Hose gemacht und schnell die Sandy BridgeE mit 8 Kernen angekündigt (die nach dem Bulldozerdebakel in der Versenkung verschwanden) und alle hielten 6 Kerne für bald unter 200€ für eine plausible Sache. Nun hat sich das Revolversystem bei der Entwicklung gerrächt, statt den Phenom III und seinen Nachfolger wurden schon Vishera und Steamroller entwickelt. AMD hatte einfach kein Geld um wie Intel zwei CPU Linien zu entwickeln, sodas der Phenom II nicht wie der Pentium III im Core2Duo eine wiederauferstehung feiern konnte.

Blöd, aber wir müssen auf Zen warten und wenn das nichts wird an die Atoms gewöhnen (50% der FX 8350 Leistung haben die ja schon)



XD-User schrieb:


> Schade für AMD, aber wenn die Gesetze und Regeln in den USA das so sehen, ist es nunmal so.
> Wer weiß wie die Sammelklage gegen nVidia dieses oder nächstes Jahr aussehen mag.
> 
> Überm großen Teich ist nunmal vieles möglich



Das wäre wohl auch in Deutschland problematisch, im Aktienrecht sind wir da garnichmal so unterschiedlich wie im Straf- und vorallem im Zivilrecht.


----------



## beercarrier (2. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Talfahrt begann mit Bulldozer. Ob das Konzept der starken IGP schlecht war würde ich bezweifeln, immerhin hat es AMD den Konsolendeal gesichert und auch sonst bestehen AMD CPUs eigentlich nur aus ihrer starken Graka, wenn sie gegen die Intelkonkurrenz mal gewinnen sollen. Allerdings holt Intel in großen Schritten auf und es ist nicht sicher ob DDR4 Intel oder AMD mehr nutzt.



zuerst, die talfahrt begann mit phenom 1, phenom 2 war ein pflaster das fast schon wie ein druckverband gewirkt hat, die p2 x6 waren größentechnisch eine nicht durchzuhaltende materialschlacht. bulldozer hat dann aufgeräumt, leider setzte man den in den sand und er fühlte sich dort nicht wohl (schon blöd für einen bulldozer), man ging einfach von einer viel schnelleren software weiterentwicklung aus (mit massig parallelisierter software die die integer kerne schön bis zum anschlag nutzt). allerdings ist parallelisierung schon grundsätzlich ein kompliziertes unterfangen und davon ab haben sie das mantra des modernen computers mit füßen getreten: kompatiblität und gute perfomance. alles was danach als cpu kam ist nur retten was zu retten ist. mit den apu´s haben sie eine krücke gefunden aber ohne entsprechende fertigung bzw energieeffizienz ist das auch uninteressant (im desktop keine killerperfomance im laptop/tablet keine killereffizienz). allerdings könnte das thema apu´s mit hbm statt ddr4 wieder interessanter werden. von zen erwarte ich mal nix, 1. keine alien-tech fertigung, 2. keine kohle für forschung = das selbe alte rezept frisch aufgebrüht und neu mehr ver- denn entwickelt.

btt
wenn amd für die rufe wie wir sind noch nicht tot! oder es geht voran! oder das nächste mal schlagen wie euch! auch noch bezahlen muss, übel, denn solange man schreit ist man noch nicht tot.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. April 2015)

Autsch. O.o 
AMD, ÜBERLEBE!!!


----------



## 45thFuchs (2. April 2015)

Ich würd mir nicht gleich in die hose machen,auch wenn amd Problemen bevorsteht.
Die Weiterentwicklung des Phenom 2 wär sicher auch sinnvoller gewesen,da der preis/kernfactor 50%günstiger war und den I7-2xxx(non-k)bei Hobby bastlern öfters auch mal ziemlich zersägte.
Die APU´s liefen anfangs nicht so gut,aber waren definitif ein schritt in die richtige Richtung für AMD.
Und mal ehrlich,wenn es um Preis/nutzen ging konnte AMD in der Vergangenheit auch öfter mal gute Argumente bringen,wenn auch nicht so sehr bei Gamern...
Ich hoffe Amerika nimmt es nicht zu kindisch,für das Budget was AMD besitzt sind sie meiner Meinung nach sogar noch weit vor Intel.
Und das man sich mühe gibt ,darauf kommt es letztendlich an.(PR ist nur geldgeil,die Mitarbeiter der Fabriken weniger in gewissem maße.)
Ich jedenfalls hatte immer sehr viel spaß billig CPU´s zu verrauchen(OC).
Gesetzeswelt kennt auch keine Fairness,da kann ich ein Lied von singen mit meiner Italienischen politikerfamilie.


----------



## RonGames (2. April 2015)

Tja AMD ihr seid ja mal richtig Kriminelle. Gott sei dank gibt es nur ein Unternehmen dieser Art *hust*. ^^


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (2. April 2015)

Jetzt hat es mal AMD erwischt u nicht Intel!!  bin aber keinesfalls Schadenfreudig, im gegenteil!! AMD sollte dies schleunigst unterlassen, denn solche Späse könnte AMD das Genick brechen u das wollen wir ja alle nicht!! dafür hat AMD zuwenig Kohle um das so locker weg zu stecken, AMD ist nicht Intel.


----------



## Oromis16 (2. April 2015)

Ihr denkt jetzt wohl alle an die Milliardenstrafen bei McDonalds und co, aber die Strafe richtet sich nicht nach festen Werten wie hier. Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich nach Umsatz oder nach Gewinn richtet. Ich hoffe ja nach Gewinn, dann würden die Aktionäre noch was draufzahlen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Das wäre die Möglichkeit alte Zöpfe zu entsorgen, die Verantwortlichen zur Kasse bitten und denen den längsten Jahresurlaub der Welt zu verpassen. Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob deren Portokasse ausreicht um die mögliche Strafe zu deckeln?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Autsch. O.o
> AMD, ÜBERLEBE!!!



Wird sehr eng werden.


----------



## Track11 (2. April 2015)

Vielleicht war an meinem Post hier ja doch etwas dran.


----------



## shootme55 (2. April 2015)

Dass AMD deshalb irgendwann Ärger bekommt, leider haben dass schon viele befürchtet. Die Aktionäre werden ja schon sehr lange aus ihrer Sicht an der Nase herum geführt. Schließlich sind die eigenen Leistungsprognosen ständig viel zu hoch gesteckt für das was dann rauskommt, bzw. die Terminangaben teilweise so verspätet dass man fast von Lockvogeltechnik sprechen kann. Ich glaub schon dass AMD für die Liano-Aktion eine auf die Finger bekommen wird, aber davon wird der Konzern vermutlich nicht untergehen. Langfristig sehe ich trotzdem schwarz. 
Aktienhandel ist schon mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden, aber als solches Unternehmen hat man auch umfangreiche Warnpflichten und es gelten immer die Grundsätze der Vorsicht. Wenn man jetzt absichtlich die Marktlage wesentlich besser darstellt als sie tatsächlich ist, um die Aktienkurse künstlich hoch zu halten und somit Finanzmittel verfügbar zu halten, ist das vereinfacht gesagt Betrug. Das gilt in der USA genauso wie in Österreich und Deutschland. Und dass jetzt ein Gericht klären muss ob es so war ist verständlich. 
Ich will nicht unterstellen das AMD schuldig ist, nur dass die Gewitterwolken sehr tief hängen.

Von Außen wirkt für mich der Konzern einfach orientierungslos. Man stürzt sich auf Nischenmärkte mit nicht gerade den besten Erfolgsaussichten, vernachlässigt dafür das Kerngeschäft und hat eine Marketingabteilung beschäftigt die nichtmal Klopapier verkaufen könnte, obwohl das wohl jeder braucht, geschweige denn die wirklich guten Produkte aus eigenem Haus. AMD hat sicher ein kleines Vermögen in die Entwicklung von Mantle gesteckt. Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sie damit großen Gewinn machen werden nachdem viele Erkenntnisse davon in DX12 Vulcan aufgegangen sind.

Jeder von uns kann sich ja denken was er will, und wir sind vermutlich alle Keine Experten wenn es um die Leitung einer der global führenden Technologiekonzerne geht, aber ich bin halt der Meinung ich muss mein Kerngeschäft, mit dem ich Erfahrung habe, von dem ich was verstehe, primär aufbauen. Wenn nebenbei was übrig bleibt kann ich mich auf andere Märkte stürzen. AMD hatte eine ziemlich erfolgreiche CPU-Sparte, mit einer eigenen und führenden Fab-Sparte. Sie haben alles riskiert um an die Grafiktechnologie von ATI zu kommen, praktisch ihre Seele dem Teufel verkauft für ein paar Silberlinge, und das hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht ausgezahlt. Natürlich macht die Grafikkartensparte von AMD gute Produkte und fährt auch Gewinne ein, aber im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis?! Und damit dass sie jetzt finanziell bald mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen (Sehr viel vom Materiellen ist schon weg, im Prinzip ist nur noch das Know-How da) sind sie in einer unangenehmen Lage. Die Grafikkartenentwicklung läuft mit Sparflamme, und die CPU-Entwicklung wird im Moment nur noch erwährt weil sie sich einen Entwickler zurückgekauft haben, der jetzt wie der Messias gefeiert wird. Ich bin auch ein Fan vom großen Michael Knight und seinem Wunderauto K.I.T.T., und ein Mann kann was verändern, aber ich glaub nicht dass er alleine das wieder hinbiegen wird. 
Alles in allem besteht somit AMD nur noch aus einem Berg von Know How, Patenten, schlechten Bilanzen, geschönten Zukunftsaussichten und Schulden. Ein perfekter Übernahmekandidat für einen anderen zahlungskräftigen Technologiekonzern aus Fernost, der nebenbei eine großartige Marketing-Abteilung sein Eigen nennen kann.


----------



## Pu244 (2. April 2015)

beercarrier schrieb:


> zuerst, die talfahrt begann mit phenom 1, phenom 2 war ein pflaster das fast schon wie ein druckverband gewirkt hat, die p2 x6 waren größentechnisch eine nicht durchzuhaltende materialschlacht. bulldozer hat dann aufgeräumt, leider setzte man den in den sand und er fühlte sich dort nicht wohl (schon blöd für einen bulldozer), man ging einfach von einer viel schnelleren software weiterentwicklung aus (mit massig parallelisierter software die die integer kerne schön bis zum anschlag nutzt). allerdings ist parallelisierung schon grundsätzlich ein kompliziertes unterfangen und davon ab haben sie das mantra des modernen computers mit füßen getreten: kompatiblität und gute perfomance. alles was danach als cpu kam ist nur retten was zu retten ist. mit den apu´s haben sie eine krücke gefunden aber ohne entsprechende fertigung bzw energieeffizienz ist das auch uninteressant (im desktop keine killerperfomance im laptop/tablet keine killereffizienz). allerdings könnte das thema apu´s mit hbm statt ddr4 wieder interessanter werden. von zen erwarte ich mal nix, 1. keine alien-tech fertigung, 2. keine kohle für forschung = das selbe alte rezept frisch aufgebrüht und neu mehr ver- denn entwickelt.



Das Problem war einfach das die Grundannahme von Bulldozer nicht funktioniert hat. Statt durch das Zusammenlegen von Cache und Recheneinheiten über 40% Chipfläche zu sparen mußte man die Nachteile durch noch mehr Cache (der obendrein noch langsamer ist als der von Intel oder des Phenom II) kompensieren, sodas man jetzt sogar noch viel mehr Chipfläche braucht als vorher. 

Der alte Phenom II X6 (mit 6 Kernen)  konnte im Multithreading mit Sandybridge mithalten, allerdings verteilte Sandy die Kraft auf 2 Kerne weniger und HT. Der FX 8150 hat gegen beide verloren nur in sehr wenigen Anwendungen (Videokompression) war er besser, verteilte seine Kraft aber auf 8 Kerne. D.h. der FX 8150 war einfach Müll, da gibt es wenig Diskusionen. Der Phenom II X6 kann heute noch mit den ganzen FX 6000ern mithalten und das will nach knapp 5 Jahren einiges heißen.

Die Idee war gut, die Ausführung Mist. Eventuell kann man sie ja 2025, wenn die Fertigungsprozesse am ende sind, wieder herausholen.



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt jetzt wohl alle an die Milliardenstrafen bei McDonalds und co, aber die Strafe richtet sich nicht nach festen Werten wie hier. Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich nach Umsatz oder nach Gewinn richtet. Ich hoffe ja nach Gewinn, dann würden die Aktionäre noch was draufzahlen




Das ganze richtet sich nach dem damaligen Aktienwert, im Extremfall wäre dies der doppelte aktuelle Wert von AMD. Genaues muß ein Gericht rausfinden und da gilt "vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in gottes Hand".


----------



## Track11 (2. April 2015)

Die Marketingabteilungen sind im IT Sektor generell ein totaler Witz. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso sich solche renomierten AGs selbst ins Abseits stellen wie AMD. Ein parabel  Beispiel für die aktuelle Situation ist doch die Philips Fernsehersparte. Erst ein Joint venture TPV und dann komplett zurück gezogen. AMD hat weder die Mittel noch die Kraft für Neuentwicklungen. Einen anderen Halbleiterhersteller gibt es aber nicht, der AMD kaufen dürfte oder könnte. Für Samsung wäre AMD nur ein Steuervorteil. 
Es geht nicht nur um die nicht erfüllten Ziele sondern auch um den Schadensersatz. 
AMD hat sozusagen Gläubiger davon überzeugt in AMD zu investieren statt in den Konkurenten.

//EDIT:





Pu244 schrieb:


> Der alte Phenom II X6 (mit 6 Kernen)  konnte im Multithreading mit  Sandybridge mithalten, allerdings verteilte Sandy die Kraft auf 2 Kerne  weniger und HT. Der FX 8150 hat gegen beide verloren nur in sehr wenigen  Anwendungen (Videokompression) war er besser, verteilte seine Kraft  aber auf 8 Kerne. D.h. der FX 8150 war einfach Müll, da gibt es wenig  Diskusionen. Der Phenom II X6 kann heute noch mit den ganzen FX 6000ern  mithalten und das will nach knapp 5 Jahren einiges heißen....




... es geht leider nicht um Benchmarks oder darum wer besser ist. AMD hätte sogar Mülltüten mit LEDs auf den Markt schmeißen können... solange die Gewinnzahlen gestimmt hätten, hätte niemand etwas gesagt. Es geht ja nur um Geld


----------



## Oromis16 (2. April 2015)

Track11 schrieb:


> [...] Mülltüten mit LEDs [...]


Ich sehe da eine Marktlücke


----------



## shootme55 (2. April 2015)

Alter ich muss noch immer über die LED-bestückten Mülltüten lachen! 

Es stimmt schon, hier gehts nicht um Benchmarks, aber mit guten Benchmarks verkauft man leichter. Beim Bulldozer hatten sie sich ausnahmsweise mal werbetechnisch Mühe gegeben, vermutlich aber auch nur weil sie wussten dass sie mit der bis dahin üblichen Marketingstrategie (Dragon, Spider, was gabs da alles....) die Prozessoren nichtmal geschenkt an den Mann bringen würde. Aber es hat nicht gereicht. Wäre die gesamte Bulldozer-Architektur ein technischer Erfolg geworden und pünktlich gekommen (2 ihrer üblichen Schwächen weshalb sie jetzt vor Gericht stehen) hätte AMD vermutlich jetzt wesentlich weniger Geldprobleme, und anstatt einer Klage hätten sie jetzt schlimmstenfalls ein paar Ausgleichszahlungen abzuliefern und das wärs auch schon gewesen. Aber vermutlich betrachte ich das ganze einfach viel zu oberflächlich...


----------



## Salanto (2. April 2015)

Schade Schade AMD 

Jetzt heißt es aber denn Turbo zünden und mit Zen und der R9 300 Serie was gutes raushauen


----------



## Track11 (2. April 2015)

shootme55 schrieb:


> ... Aber vermutlich betrachte ich das ganze einfach viel zu oberflächlich...



daran ist nichts verwerflich. In den größten Firmen wird so bilanziert. Basel 1 hatte 30 Seiten, Basel II hatte 300 Seiten und Basel III hatte über 600.. keine der Reformen konnte für eine Regulierung sorgen. Jetzt steht man kurz davor eine Reform ins Leben zu rufen, die auf 5 DinA4 Blätter passt. Anstatt viele verschiedene Grenzen einzuführen die sich sogar gegenseitig Beeinflussen, führt man einfach ganz überschaubare, wenige Obergrenzen ein. Kurz gesagt: Der gute Menschenverstand/Bauchgefühl wird benutzt um zu regulieren. 
Apple, Google, Microsoft usw gehen seit 10 Jahren nach diesem Prinzip vor. 
Die letzte Aktion von AMD im Bereich PR war für mich ein riesen Fremdschämfaktor. Als alle auf diesen countdown geblickt hatten und dann die verschissenen Kaveris angekündigt wurden ... ich will nicht zurück denken. 

Ich würde diesen Kommentar von mir gern archivieren und in 5 Jahren zurück blicken um sagen zu dürfen "ich hatte es gesagt" 

Wenn einer von AMD profitieren würde, dann IBM. Hierbei geht es nur um die Patente.  Würde IBM AMD schlucken, wären sie weit über dem Peak von 2013, können in Massen produzieren und weltweit vermarkten ohne PR


----------



## beercarrier (3. April 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eine Marktlücke



Ich sehe da den neuen innovativen und erfolgsversprechenden assistant chief  officer der pr-abteilung von mad eh amd.


----------



## shootme55 (3. April 2015)

Vielleicht sollte AMD einfach ein Joint venture mit einem bekannten Satiremagazin machen. Dann könnten sie einfach beim nächsten Mal behaupten es war nur Spass. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nailed it!

Natürlich würden LED-bestückte Plastiktüten nicht reichen. Es müsste schon noch ein Apfel drauf kleben. Vielleicht ist Keller garnicht wegen AMD zurückgekommen. VIelleicht schaut er sich nur in dem Laden um und checkt die Lage, um die Übernahme durch Apple vorzubereiten. Hat ja MS auch bei einem großen finnischen Mobilfunkhersteller so gemacht.


----------



## jackhammer82 (3. April 2015)

Na, damit diese Klage erfolgreich wird müsste man AMD erstmal nachweisen, dass der fallende Aktienkurs mit der Llano-Abschreibung, der Verspätung, etc. zusammen hängt. Zumal der Aktienkurs schon vor der Ankündigung auf Talfahrt war, übrigens ebenso wie der Kurs von Intel. Der generell stark schrumpfende PC-Markt zu dem Zeitpunkt und damit verbundene Umsatzeinbrüche dürften einen wesentlich größeren Anteil am Kursverlust gehabt haben. Man sollte ja auch da das gesamtwirtschaftliche Klima nicht aus den Augen lassen. Also: abwarten und Tee trinken ob AMD schuldig gesprochen wird und wenn ja wie viel sie überhaupt zahlen müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Talfahrt begann mit der "Nichtweiterentwicklung" des AMD64 K8.
> 
> Das war der letzte Zeitpunkt, wo man technologisch Neuerungen vorgelebt hat (integrierter Speichercontroller). Seitdem versucht man nur noch, das nachzubauen, was die Konkurrenz schon hat.
> 
> ...



Die Bulldozer-Entwicklung begann lange vor dem Phenom II. Die Architektur wurde das erste Mal Anfang der 0er Jahre öffentlich erwähnt, als "10 GHz"-Konter zu Intels Netburst. (Was man dem Ergebnis ja auch anmerkt: Neben dem fragwürdigen Modulkonzept haben die FX auch eine relativ lange Pipeline, die sich zwar sehr gut sehr hoch takten lässt - aber dabei sehr viel Strom verbraucht. Genau wie der Pentium 4)




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre die Möglichkeit alte Zöpfe zu entsorgen, die Verantwortlichen zur Kasse bitten und denen den längsten Jahresurlaub der Welt zu verpassen. Die Frage ist jetzt nur ob deren Portokasse ausreicht um die mögliche Strafe zu deckeln?



Normalerweise schützen sich hochrangige Manager in ihren Verträgen sehr gut vor derartigen Forderungen (wenn sie das gesamte Risiko privat tragen müssten, könnten sie ja gleich ne eigene Firma gründen), davon abgesehen lassen sich derartige offizielle Angaben wohl schwer auf eine schuldige Einzelperson festnageln. Gegenüber den Aktionären muss erst einmal der Konzern blechen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Ist schon klar das man sich absichert aber wenn man dem Unternehmen einen Schaden zufügt ab einer gewissen Fahrlässigkeit sollte doch seine Meisterleistung mitfinanzieren dürfen. Nieten sollte man nicht hochdotiert wegloben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Wenn man so blöd ist, die Nieten einzustellen...
Bei boswilligen, absichtlichen Taten gibt es ein paar anwendbare Gesetze. Aber wenn der Angestellte zu blöd für seinen Job ist, dann ist das Sache des Arbeitgebers. Er trägt das unternehmerische Risiko.

Und im Falle von Top-Managern muss man halt einfach sagen: Deren Verträge werden frei ausgehandelt und wenn z.B. AMD einen Chef möchte, der persönlich für fragwürdige Entscheidungen haftet, dann müssen sie sich halt einen suchen, der so einen Vertrag unterzeichnet.
Dürfte aber schwer bzw. schweine teuer werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Ja ist leider so, ich kann eine Firma in die Pleite treiben und habe keinerlei Haftung zu befürchten auch nicht den Arbeitsplatz. Aber der einfache Arbeitnehmer der den Gabelstapler im Schaufenster parkt bekommt seine Papiere. Ich weiß das ich mal hier etwas übertreibe oder nicht ganz den passenden Vergleich gewählt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2015)

Hast du in der Tat nicht - denn Top-Manager, die ihre Firma in die Pleite treiben, obwohl sie das nicht sollen, werden eben auch ganz regulär entlassen und wenn das in verkürzter Form ohne Einhaltung der Kündigungsfristen geschieht, wird die Sache halt mit einer Abfindung kompensiert. Das für solche Fälle, genauso wie für das normale Gehalt, Summen ausgehandelt werden, die Durchschnittsverdiener in ihrem Leben kaum zusammen bekommen, stimmt - ändert aber nichts am Prinzip 

Ich würde mich nicht einmal wundern, wenn Gabelstaplerfahrer im Schnitt den sichereren Job hätten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. April 2015)

Ich freu mich darüber irgendwie, weil nun das Argument der AMD-Fanboys gegen Intel (Intel wäre kriminell und AMD ganz lieb) beweiskräftig zerschlagen wurde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Egal wer Flecken auf der Weste hat ich finde Fanboy Kriege generell sehr bescheiden


----------



## sgdJacksy (1. September 2017)

Eigentlich gehören die ganzen Spekulanten abgestraft und nicht belohnt.


----------



## Rollora (1. September 2017)

Ich würde ja gerne auch Geld von AMD sehen, dass man als Entschädigung hergeben könnte für die davongelaufenen Kunden nach der 780G und Llano Causa...





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich freu mich darüber irgendwie, weil  nun das Argument der AMD-Fanboys gegen Intel (Intel wäre kriminell und  AMD ganz lieb) beweiskräftig zerschlagen wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die von Intel damals gewährten Rabatte und teilweise Exklusivrabatte hat AMD genauso, aber wenn AMD verknackt wird hat das nicht dieselbe Wirkung. Allein darum gings in der Strafe gegen Intel.


----------



## Bluebird (2. September 2017)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne auch Geld von AMD sehen, dass man als Entschädigung hergeben könnte für die davongelaufenen Kunden nach der 780G und Llano Causa...Die von Intel damals gewährten Rabatte und teilweise Exklusivrabatte hat AMD genauso, aber wenn AMD verknackt wird hat das nicht dieselbe Wirkung. Allein darum gings in der Strafe gegen Intel.


Rabatte sind ne nette sache gegen die auch keiner was hat, aber wenn die Rabatte an Bedingungen geknuepft sind wie es eben bei Intel oft war dann stinkts !
Von wegen das Mobo Hersteller gesagt bekommen der naechste AMD Sockel hat sich etwas zu verzoegern oder ihr verkauft uns Exclusiv oder gar nicht , war so etwas auch bei AMD der Fall ? wenn ja wann soll das gewesen sein ...

Zum Thema wenn sich die Zocker verzockt haben ist das eigentlich deren Pech, das sehe ich auch so 
Denn da kann AMD kaum was dafuer wenn GF nicht liefern kann , ob man da jetzt Jahrzehte vor Gericht geht um zu streiten wer da schuld hat ist die andere sache ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> "Eigentlich gehören die ganzen Spekulanten"[Börsianer]"abgestraft und nicht belohnt."


 genau


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2017)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Rabatte sind ne nette sache gegen die auch keiner was hat, aber wenn die Rabatte an Bedingungen geknuepft sind wie es eben bei Intel oft war dann stinkts !
> Von wegen das Mobo Hersteller gesagt bekommen der naechste AMD Sockel hat sich etwas zu verzoegern oder ihr verkauft uns Exclusiv oder gar nicht , war so etwas auch bei AMD der Fall ? wenn ja wann soll das gewesen sein ...


Ich bin kein Mobo Hersteller und von solch angeblichen Rabatten hab' ich noch nie was gehört, ich rede von den OEM Rabatten bei Exklusivangeboten.





sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehören die ganzen Spekulanten abgestraft und nicht belohnt.


Das ist halt schwierig. Denn obwohl die natürlich hauptsächlich Aktien haben, um sich selbst zu bereichern mit ihren Spekulationen, drehen sies nach außen hin als "Investor" bzw Firmenanteilseigentümer.


----------

